# Tire Pressure



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

whats the optimum pressure for the Spec-V's stock Continenetals? the sticker on the side of the door jam says 33psi, which seems a little low, and the front tires look positively soft at 33psi. i tried higher pressures but that only resulted in scary ass hydroplanes in rain. any suggestions for the best combination of performance, ride quality and fuel efficiency?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I run 35 in mine all the time.....did you check the sidewall on the tires?

(I run 35 on all tires, all the time)


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

35.... ask any professional tire comp... theyll tell ya 35


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

35


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

define optimal... 
optimal wear... optimal traction... etc...

i run 30 in the front and 32 in the rear, this is for optimal wear.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, the side walls only say the max is 51 psi and i'm running 37 front and 35 rear...cuz the front heavy spec-v is killer on the front tires, the front still look a little flat tho at 37psi but i guess a little diff aint gonna matter for every day driving. optimal all round Blackout, comfort, ride, wear, traction, grip, fuel efficiency. as y'all probly know, tire pressure is an important part of suspension tuning, i just want to know what is the bes for the spec-v's stiff ass springs and slapped together suspension


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

silvspec86..... do you live or work by kemah?


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

i run 40 on the street for better gas mileage and 50/35 while autoX'ing


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Damn 32 all around, anything above seems like to much impact harshness.

At the track 23 f 32 r


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i know higher than 35 seems kinda bouncy, but ive found 35 to be fine

my track is 20 front and 35 rear


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

40 front, 36-38 rear... i like oversteer.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

mmmm...........careful lazarus, dont put too much air in, or else you'll be gliding across even the lightest rain...Conti's suck in anything but dry, warm conditions...damn perfect track tires


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

While we're on the subject of tires, my dealer mentioned I should get some 15" tires for winter.. I live in MN, so winters can be kinda nasty up here for driving, does anyone else live in a climate zone where winter driving is an issue? If so, how do the stock tires work out for ya?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

oh dude....i feel sorry for you, i used to live in MD, where we get New England weather, and let me tell you if there is so much as a trickle of rain....or a trickle of any thing...give serious thoughts about staying home. dont even think about driving in sleet, snow or ice...its just a death wish. rain, if you be real careful and have recommended tire pressure and ABS...is not a real big problem, but the stock Conti's do hydoplane real easy, but with out ABS, its scary as hell. get 15" all season tires and some decent looking wheels for the winter and swap on the stock conti's when summer rolls around...thats what i'd do if i still lived up north.


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

K, sweet, cuz I don't have ABS. This should be a fun winter =)


----------

